# Toddler hates when we sing?



## ParisJeTadore

Coming back with yet another toddler related question...

So my toddler who is 2.5 years old hates it when anyone sings. Whether I'm singing to my baby or my husband is being silly he gets upset and unhappy. At first I quietly found it funny because I am not a great singer but now am a bit sad that I can't sing to my child without things falling apart. He also has a really hard time with music. I tried playing some fun, upbeat music while he was in the bath and he absolutely hated it. I left it at a reasonable volume so it's not like it was blaring out of the speakers. 

Anyone elses child gone through a phase like this? Please tell me it gets better? We are music loving people and it makes me sad that I can't sing fun songs with my son.


----------



## Zephram

Yes, my toddler regularly tells me not to sing! :haha: It's funny because I am a trained classical singer, so I know I don't sound horrific, he just sometimes takes exception to my singing. A lot of the time it's because he wants to sing the song and he wants me to listen to him, which is cute. And I do sing often throughout the day so sometimes he is probably just thinking, "mum, not again!", haha. He loves music and singing though, so I'm not sure why your LO would get upset at hearing music. Maybe try some different types and see what he thinks? A lot of current music is pretty horrific. He might enjoy something classical or instrumental and slower paced, even jazz or blues.

We are a musical family and we regularly sing, play music, pretend to be a band and play guitar/piano/xylophone/recorder, etc. Just slip little bits in here and there and he might not mind.


----------



## Pixie19

My son hates when we sing too. He's only just started to enjoy music and if we sing his favourite song he goes crazy, he gets all embarrassed and goes into a bad mood.


----------



## mandimoo

My daughter won't let us sing either!


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Thank you for your input-glad to hear there are a few of you who are dealing with a similar thing :wacko:

We were visiting my parents today and must admit that I was more than a little jealous that my stepmom and brother sang a song to my ds without the slightest bit of complaining. Can't figure that one out!


----------



## AnneD

I think it's pretty normal. Mine used to ask me to sing, but it's all 'Don't sing' right now. And she has very particular tastes when it comes to music -nothing with beat etc.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Alexander complained when I sang for a while... around 18 months - 2.5 years. And then he suddenly was really into it. And now we sing songs together ALL the time :D He loves it now! He's getting pretty good, it makes me happy!


----------



## alibaba24

my daughter only started letting me sing age 4 :rofl: she is totally into now and sings along to the radio. or doc mcstuffins theme tune etc. also we sing together. I am sure its just a phase dont worry x


----------

